# Nicole Richie's skincare



## Nessicle (May 11, 2006)

Would you believe it?!! She uses Dove!! Yessss!!


----------



## NYShopgirl (May 11, 2006)

very simple skin care...really "simple life" LOL...


----------



## blackmettalic (May 11, 2006)

If I didn't already use two different soaps (exfoliating and olive oil) in the shower then I might try Dove but it would just be too much. Or at least for a lazy person like me.


----------



## eightthirty (May 11, 2006)

I hate bar soap. She looks great, but I'm gonna have to stick to my squeezy stuff.


----------



## beautynista (May 11, 2006)

lol! good to know she uses Dove as well!


----------



## semantje (May 11, 2006)

i dont really believe she doesnt own make up. doesnt the big beauty case full off mac count wich she carried trough the simple life 2??


----------



## KellyB (May 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *semantje* i dont really believe she doesnt own make up. doesnt the big beauty case full off mac count wich she carried trough the simple life 2??


----------



## Nessicle (May 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *semantje* i dont really believe she doesnt own make up. doesnt the big beauty case full off mac count wich she carried trough the simple life 2?? don't believe that myself either! She always has a MAC bronzer in her bag! Does that not count as make up?!


----------



## semantje (May 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Nessicle* don't believe that myself either! She always has a MAC bronzer in her bag! Does that not count as make up?! exactly!!!


----------



## charish (May 12, 2006)

yeah i know, whatever,bronzer is makeup, if it puts color to your face its makeup. she's so skinny she looks older.


----------



## jen19 (May 12, 2006)

who's Nicole Richie? And why would what she uses to wash her face be significant?


----------



## Lil_Claude (May 12, 2006)

I don't belive for one minute that she dosen't own make-up.


----------



## jennycateyez (May 12, 2006)

cool! and she has good skin!


----------



## suzukigrrl (May 13, 2006)

Dove!? I don't care what the ads or the celebs say, it still feels icky on my skin!


----------



## cardboardboxed (May 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Lil_Claude* I don't belive for one minute that she dosen't own make-up. me either


----------



## chocobon (May 13, 2006)

I really tried using the bar but it just didn't feel right.


----------



## Nessicle (May 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jen19* who's Nicole Richie? And why would what she uses to wash her face be significant? Hi Jen
Nicole Richie was on The Simple Life with Paris Hilton and is the daughter of Lionel Richie. It's relevant because this is the skincare forum and people are often interested to know which celeb uses what. HTH!


----------



## Leony (May 15, 2006)

I don't believe on the MU either.


----------



## eightthirty (May 15, 2006)

I didn't even notice that she said she doesn't own mu!! Hahahaha!


----------



## blackmettalic (May 15, 2006)

Ditto to everyone, Yeah right she doesn't have makeup!


----------



## Nolee (May 15, 2006)

im begining to like this girl, like realy like her..

i can't believe she doesnt use any skin products!!


----------



## popeye (May 16, 2006)

I don't like her

she lacks originality.


----------



## Angie2006 (May 16, 2006)

She need to gain a few pounds, she looks like she's 40ish


----------



## Nessicle (May 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *broken* I had a friend who told me to use Dove on my face too and I don't know why I did it but what a huge mistake that was. I got the worst breakout ever. No thanks!!

I think it's safe to say that what works for one person doesnt always work for another. It's just trial and error with skincare to see what suits you and what doesn't


----------



## blackmettalic (May 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Nessicle* I think it's safe to say that what works for one person doesnt always work for another. It's just trial and error with skincare to see what suits you and what doesn't



Yep, what irritates one, balances another, but the really great products (like my lovely Bliss) work for just about everyone.


----------



## jaydensmom (May 16, 2006)

I just starting using Dove bar soap and so far I am not impressed. It is very moisturizing which I love but I think it is breaking my face out


----------



## bluebird26 (May 16, 2006)

riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight!


----------



## Anyah_Green (May 16, 2006)

Cool! I love learning what celebs are wearing! Thanks!


----------



## Nessicle (May 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jaydensmom* I just starting using Dove bar soap and so far I am not impressed. It is very moisturizing which I love but I think it is breaking my face out



Aww that's a shame hun? Are you using the Sensitive version? I know lots of people have issues with the regular white Beauty Bar but it's usually better with the sensitive one. I know I can't use the regular one either.


----------



## goddess13 (May 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Nessicle* I think it's safe to say that what works for one person doesnt always work for another. It's just trial and error with skincare to see what suits you and what doesn't



I totally agree!!!


----------



## AnitaNa (May 18, 2006)

i dont believe she uses dove soap. great advertisement for dove tho



just how others advertise the products they dont use (jessica simpson and proactive? ) she does have good skin tho


----------



## _withoutYou (May 18, 2006)

i'm using the sensetive one.

i have very sensetive combo acne-prone skin.


----------



## anne7 (May 19, 2006)

Um, whatever Nicole, you own makeup. I've heard the company that puts out that perfume has upped the price now that she has said it's her favorite though.


----------



## jass (May 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *AnitaNa* i dont believe she uses dove soap. great advertisement for dove tho



just how others advertise the products they dont use (jessica simpson and proactive? ) she does have good skin tho I don't buy it either. I bought proactive and it just made my skin tight painful and flakey. I've decided everything out of a celeb's mouth is to some degree a lie.
And I absolutely agree, the girl looks 40.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Nov 18, 2006)

i love Dove but I use it only for my body not my face.


----------



## dlwt2003 (Nov 18, 2006)

Oh I quess with as much makeup as she gets free maybe thats what she means I dont BUY makeup. Thats the thing that slays me they get all this stuff FREE man I would have so much fun


----------



## redspiralz (Nov 18, 2006)

did anyone see her new hair? Brunette and a little past shoulder length, it looks so pretty!!!!!!


----------



## katrosier (Nov 18, 2006)

Yay for dove soap!


----------



## posterofagirl (Nov 18, 2006)

I like Nicole, but yeah I don't believe for one second that she doesn't own makeup and only uses dove soap.


----------



## charish (Nov 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hate bar soap. She looks great, but I'm gonna have to stick to my squeezy stuff. me too.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that she does ALOT MORE than just use Dove on her face...

And that's total BS when she says that she doesn't own makeup, because she does! I saw that train case full MAC too - people are not as dumb as she would like to believe we are.


----------



## han (Nov 19, 2006)

i cant use bar soap on my face it makes me dry and nicole has plenty of mu and everything else


----------



## mac-whore (Nov 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *redspiralz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif did anyone see her new hair? Brunette and a little past shoulder length, it looks so pretty!!!!!! I've seen it! I think it suits her very well. I've ALWAYS gravitated more towards blonde but as of lately, i'm loving darker hair.. and recently dyed mine darker as well. One person that does NOT pull off the dark hair look as gracefully is Paris, though. Ugh.


----------



## Darkeyed (Nov 19, 2006)

she doesn't own makeup




does she really think anyone could believe that?


----------



## Jesskaa (Nov 19, 2006)

She uses makeup, well known.


----------



## petalsoft (Nov 20, 2006)

Nicole has been breaking out recently. :/


----------



## Nox (Nov 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *petalsoft* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nicole has been breaking out recently. :/ Perhaps it's her immune system kicking back up. She gained a little weight now (I think it's actually a good thing for her system), but maybe it's the initial reaction that some have to gaining weight after a prolonged period of thinness.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 20, 2006)

My skin breaks out horribly from dove. It took me a few days to realise that. Thanks, but No thanks, Richie.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow! I might have to give in and try the Dove bar before I move on to DHC.


----------



## yooniecorn (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah right, I bet she gets a peel every week.


----------



## LittleMissV (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh please! of course she has make-up!!

She ain't a girl if she doesn't!


----------



## LVA (Nov 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *hollywood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like to read what celebrities use for their skin because it would be neet to see if it works for you. I have to admit that I will never try Dove on my skin. Ya never know, it might work! I just remember that a super long time ago, when i was going thru a bad breakout (puberty prolly lol) I used the Dove soap and it work so well, i gave up my Neutrogena and other misc d/s face wash.


----------



## han (Nov 24, 2006)

just wanted to stop back by this thread and say in case i forgot that nicole is my biAtch i love her..


----------

